# Any horse trainers in NW Oregon?



## gee50 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ilovesimon123 said:


> I would like to watch how the pros do there job as I am trying to train a horse myself.I have most basic knowledge and some advanced knowledge. But it is always good to watch some one who knows what they are doing.


What basics do you know? What advanced do you know; Western saddle, Reining, English, Hunter/Jumper and the like? Youtube has all the big names plus lots of trainers.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Yea, you need to tell us what discipline you are teaching your horse to do, even if it is trail riding. 

Also, if you want to watch a pro for training tips, but are not taking any lessons from them or sending a horse to them for training, you may have to pay them something for going to watch them. As Pro's they are doing this for a living and it is not very polite to go and watch them for ideas & not pay them for their time and allowing you to watch. Also, you would need to ask them if it is OK for you to come and watch (at which time they may say whether or not they require any payment).


----------

